# Sticky  US Military Active Duty, Veterans, National Guard & Reservists looking to enter the civilian electrical industry



## Wirenuting

Thank you for the information.

They can also continue to work for Uncle Sam.

USAJOBS.gov

Is the federal government’s one stop site for federal employment. We hire for all job positions and trades.
From rocket scientist floor sweepers, we do it all.
Your military service time and experience counts. They have a veterans hiring preference and the pay may not be the greatest, but the long term benefits are worth it.
We have a large public works organization and are always trying to hire tradesmen. But it’s hard to compete with outside companies and the hiring process can take time. But it’s well worth it
Please give it some thought.


* On a side note, there is only one federal position that is required by law to be awarded to a veteran when they apply to that open position. That is for elevator operator. That position will always be awarded to a one armed veteran. *


----------

